# 2008 KCBS TOY Results Published Yesterday



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 1, 2009)

Broken down by category and overall.  We were very happy with our position, an all time high for us.  #51 out of 4,305 teams.  Our category best was brisket at #36.

http://www.kcbs.us/team-of-2008-overall.php


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work Dallas and team Double D's!!!


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent showing Dallas.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome job Dallas!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats, on such a good season.   

The best I can say about our ranking is it's in the top 20% in pork. Here's hoping that we both have even better years next year.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2009)

Great job D !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats fantastic Dallas.  Congrats.


----------



## Unity (Jan 4, 2009)

You're doin' it right, Dallas. Top 1% is totally awesome. Congrats! 

--John


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats Dallas


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice Job Dallas.  Here's hoping for your first CG this coming year.


----------



## dmtky (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats to ya Dallas


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 4, 2009)

Unity said:
			
		

> You're doin' it right, Dallas. Top 1% is totally awesome. Congrats!
> 
> --John





yep, that's pretty dang good!  Hard to be better than top 1%!!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats Dallas on a fine finish.
Aaron


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 4, 2009)

Woot congrats Dallas!

First time on the list for us #513


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 5, 2009)

well done!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 21, 2009)

We cooked  9 contests last year so we definitley cost ourselves some points.  But no one knew the rules last year until after the season was over.  If we would have cooked one more contest with a top 10 finish we cold have finished in the top 40.

Next year we'll know the rules just don't know if we'll be able to do as many contests.  That being said we are starting earlier this year with our first contest in March.

The TOY is defintitely geard to teams that cook 20 or more contests becuase only your top 10 scores count.  We didn't maximize our point potential and didn't get to drop any bad contests (and we had a couple) as I'm sure most teams had.  To get to drop your worst 10-20 or even 30 scores is an advantage that part time hobbyists like ourselves can't compete with.  Not complaining that's just the way it is.  We still have fun and hope that the TOY never gets in our way of doing that.  Hats off to those folks that do it year round and make a much more sizeable investment in the sport than we are able to do at the present.  Still it would be nice to see a second division for those teams that compete in 10 contests or less. No system is perfect and I'm sure this one will be perfected along the way.

Thanks for the comments everyone.  We had fun without knowing how we were going to finish.  Hope to see all of those that we competed with and against last year, this year, and many more as well.


----------

